# Heat bulb v ceramic



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Im thinking of over head heat sources i can use in my snakes to be vivs. I'm going to be using a heatmat but the ones ive been using so far haven't been able to properly keep the heats i need. So im either looking at a heat bulb or ceramic. Just wanted everyones opinion as to which they think are better?


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

You know what I'm chosing because I told ya  

I'm going for the bulb and heatmat so I can have light in the vivarium :lol: If you get a ceramic you won't need a heat mat though :wink:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

I would still have a heatmat for emergency precautions..and yeah i know you said you'd have it for light but I put UV lights in all the vivs. I know its not needed for snakes but its not bad for them and i can afford it.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeah I son't like the tube lights though, hopefully they'll create a compact UVA + UVB + spotlight that gives good temps soon :lol:


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

NNY said:


> Im thinking of over head heat sources i can use in my snakes to be vivs. I'm going to be using a heatmat but the ones ive been using so far haven't been able to properly keep the heats i need. So im either looking at a heat bulb or ceramic. Just wanted everyones opinion as to which they think are better?


I have a heat bulb (and mat) on my royal python set up and it eats away at the humidity so much that I have had to put a oversized water bowl in the hot end, just misting twice a day does not keep it humid enough. I have not used them yet but have been told ceramics are easier on the humidity but all this dont matter if its a arrid species.
Regards Maki


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah thanks for the Maki.. also reminded me i should have said that it will mainly be for collubrids.. kings and corns.


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

i would go for ceramics, dont pop and splash their outers all over the viv but thats just my opinion


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Cheers for that Mutt... anyone else got any advice on which is better?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

I tend to use ceramics wherever possible with vivs.I feel that they do a better job at heating the viv.ie heat up faster and then with a pulse stat keep it that way without any problems.Just be careful when you first install one as they tend to come up to temp then go over the top so you can be tweaking the temps for a few days.Then once everything has settled down they hardly ever have to be touched.

I find it easier to get the right humidity with overhead heat as the aiir is heated rather than the substrate so you tend to get an all round humidity rather than a layered humidity


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Cheers for that Ryan. Think i will be going with ceramics and i'll be getting a pulse stat for it. Ill also be installing it well in advance of putting the snakes in so can monitor the temp.


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

Just piggy-backing on this thread... had anyone had any ceramic horror stories?

I heard of an instance where ceramics caused a fire? I have just installed a ceramic heater in my beardies tank and as it heated up the burning smell made me paranoid...

Anyone had any issues like that?


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

dont worry, the burning smell is probably just a small amount of dust that has built up on the ceramic itself, as for horror stories with a ceramic....no and never heard of one


----------



## ReptileResort (Jul 25, 2005)

i use ceramics for my Iggy , costs more but the good thing is that they can stay on all night if needed in the winter and they do not disturb your herps sleep , plus goo to use for snake or nocturnal herps i suppose , just they cost more in electricity to use than heat mats or normal heat bulbs , i use red heat bulbs for my snake and a heat mat ,


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Ive installed the ceramic today and its giving me a good temperature in the viv. For a snake ive only just bought shes very active and aware. Not scared at all.


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

glad to hear your little snakes settled in.................soon you will have a house like aces :lol:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

But only a few geckos ... and ill have bigger vivs :lol:


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

NNY said:


> Ive installed the ceramic today and its giving me a good temperature in the viv. For a snake ive only just bought shes very active and aware. Not scared at all.


So how many watts and what size viv, I plan to replace my red bulb with one but was told ceramics need more watts than a bulb??
Regards Maki


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a 3ft viv and am using a 40w ceramic attached to a thermostat. Gives me a temp of about 84f in the day and 79f at night. And thats with no problems.


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks NNY, I need two to heat a 24" and a 30 " to 92f hot end and will also be on dimmer stats. So I was thinking 60 watts. 

Regards Maki


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Well i was going to go for a dimmer stat but its a 6ft viv divided into 2 so got the double channel one. It does the job nicely. And before i attached it to the stat it was gaining temps easily in the 90s.


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks NNY I did not want to get a ceramic that was 60 watts and find out it could not maintain the temps my snakes need.

Regards Maki


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm using ceramics for my sand geckos :lol: They need the UVB and the compact bulb doesn't stand a chance of getting to the right temps in a 2 foot fish tank! They'll need night heating in the winter as well and a heat mat won't cover that either. So I'm using ceramics and flourescent lighting :lol: Whatever suits the purpose best really...


----------

